# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  كلمات وحكم وعبارات بالانجليزي مترجمة للعربي

## نور عبدالرحمن

كلمات وعبارات حكم بالانجليزي مترجمه بالعربي


Maybe you are not asking for too much. Maybe you are just asking the wrong person ~


ربما أنت لا تطلب الكثير. ربما أنت فقط تطلب من الشخص الخطأ ~
– – – – – – – – – – – – –
Haters make our lives harder and make us suffer. However, no one was born hating. Haters actually have been going through suffering and hard times with their lives. They really don’t hate you, they hate themselves; because you always remind them of what they wished and failed to be. Haters are pathetic. Haters don’t need punishment; they need help. ~


الكارهين يجعلون حياتهم أصعب ويجعلونا نعاني. ومع ذلك ، لم يولد أحد كاره. الكارهون بالفعل عاشوا معاناة وأوقات عصيبة في حياتهم. هم حقا لا يكرهونك أنت ، هم يكرهون أنفسهم ؛ لأنك دائما تذكرهم بما كانوا يرغبون تحقيقه وفشلوا في أن يكونوا ذلك. الكارهون مثيرين للشفقة. الكارهون لا يحتاجون لعقاب ؛ هم يحتاجون للمساعدة. حكم باللغة الانجليزية عن النجاح
.
You are more incredible than you know and you deserve more than you think. You deserve to be loved for who you are. You deserve flowers for no reason and coffee in the morning. You deserve notes left on your desk. You deserve honesty. You deserve appreciation. You deserve loyalty. You deserve someone who will always remind you how beautiful you are. You deserve someone who will give up their life for you. Just so you know, regardless of who you think you are, you are worth it and you deserve it. You deserve love. ~


أنت مذهلة أكثر مما تعرفين ، وأنت تستحقين أكثر مما تعتقدين. أنت تستحقين أن تكوني محبوبة من أجل كونك أنت. أنت تستحقين الأزهار من دون سبب والقهوة في الصباح. أنت تستحقين ملاحظات تترك على مكتبك. أنت تستحقين الصدق. أنت تستحقين التقدير. أنت تستحقين الولاء. أنت تستحقين شخص سيقوم بتذكريك دائما كم أنت جميلة. أنت تستحقين شخص سوف يتخلى عن حياته لأجلك. فقط حتى تعرفين، بغض النظر عن من تعتقدين أنك تكونين ، كنت تستحقين ذلك وأنت تستحقين ذلك. أنت تستحقين الحب . حكم بالانجليزي عن الحياة
– – – – – – – – – – – – –
The very first person you think of when you wake up or last one you think of before you fall asleep, is either the reason of your happiness or your pain. Sometimes both, all at the same time ~


أول شخص أنت تفكر فيه عندما تستيقظ أو آخر شخص أنت تفكر فيه قبل أن تذهب للنوم أو تغفو ، أما أنه سبب سعادتك أو ألمك. وفي بعض الأحيان يكون كلاهما ، كلهم في نفس الوقت ..
– – – – – – – – – – – – –
Never underestimate the power of good morning and good night texts, apologies, random calls, flirtatious unexpected messages and compliments. It’s the little things that go a long way.


لا تقلل أبدا من شأن قوة صباح الخير أو مساء الخير ، الأعتذارات ، المكالمات العشوائية ، رسائل الغزل الغير متوقعة ، والمديح. أنها أشياء صغيرة تقطع شوطا طويلا .. أي تقصر المسافات .
.
حكم بالانجليزي مترجمة عن النجاح.
People see me weird because I’m different; I see them weird because they are all the same.


الناس يرونني غريبة لأنني مختلفة؛ أرى أنهم غرباء لأنهم جميعا متشابهون.
– – – – – – – – – – – – –
In spite of the fact that she was older than him, she had enough passion to reach his heart and he had enough wisdom to reach her mind . And they lived happily ever after ~


على الرغم من أنها أكبر منه ، كان لديها ما يكفي من الشغف والعاطفة للوصول لقلبه وهو كان لديه ما يكفي من الحكمة للوصول إلى قلبها. وعاشوا بسعادة أكثر من أي وقت مضى .
– – – – – – – – – – – – –
When the fairy asked Cinderella to make a wish, Cinderella didn’t ask for the prince charming. She asked for her freedom, a dress and a pair of high heels. And then the magic began. ~


عندما طلبت الجنية من سندريلا أن تتمنى أمنية , سندريلا لم تطلب الأمير الساحر. هي طلبت حريتها ، لباس وزوج من الأخذية عالية الكعب. ثم حينها بدأ السحر ..
.
حكم بالانجليزي

----------


## طارقان

موضوع شيق وأكثر من رائع 
في انتظار المزيد من هذه الموضوعات المميزة

----------


## رايات مصرية

الحمد لله والشكر لله، سبحانك ربي إني كنت من الظالمين â™¥

----------

